# Problem mit CPU Fan => Folgen!



## fanste (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Ich bin soeben dabei einen alten PC meiner Mutter neu aufzusetzten, weil das alte System gesponnen hat. War ein Win 98 OS. 
Jetzt wollte ich 2000 drauf machen. Dateien kopieren, kein Problem. Dann gings aber los. Probleme im Bios. Genauer im Power Managment. 
Ich schau rein, und mir fällt sofort auf, dass der "CPU Fan Monitor" Fehler meldet. Dachte mir erst nichts dabei und sagte "ignorieren". Wollte dennoch nicht. Ich machs gehäuse auf und seh, dass der Fan garnicht läuft. hab ein bisschen darauf rumgeklopf, woraufhin er wieder ansprang.

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass nicht das Kopieren der Dateien daran schuld ist, dass er nicht wollte, sondern dass das schon länger so ist, was daher evt auch die spinnereien des alten System verursacht haben könnte.


So genug der vorgeschichte nun zur Frage:
Kann ich mit irgendwelchen Tools überprüfen, ob die CPU dadurch irgendwelche schäden genommen hat? Es ist ein alter AMD k6 400MHz, glaub ich zumindest.


Danke schonmal für eure Bemühungen.

mb fanste


----------



## AndreG (24. Februar 2006)

Als allererstes würde ich dir raten Finger weg vom Power Knopf. Dann tauscht du erstmal die Lüfter aus, so das die Kühlung wieder funktioniert. Den diese Cpus brauchen/sollten eine aktive Kühlung haben.

Muken des Systems können von einer zu warem CPU gut verursacht werden auf Grund von zu hohem Wiederstand durch die Wärme.

Prüfen kannst du die CPU nicht wirklich jedoch kannst du schauen ob sie fehlerhaft rechnet. Das geht mit Prime 95. Wenn der Test fehlschlägt durfte die CPU was abgekriegt haben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## fanste (24. Februar 2006)

OK.
Ich habe den Lüfter ersteinmal ausgebaut und hübsch gereinigt. Ihn eingebaut und er arbeitet bis jetzt ganz gut.

Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass der CPU etwas abbekommen haben könnte. ich habe vorhin nochvergessen zu sagen, dass er, als ich ins BIOS schaute, achtung jetzzt kommts, ganze 71 °C hatte. N bisschen viel für nen CPU, oder?

Das Programm werde ich mal drüber laufen lassen.


----------

